# Last Call for voiceovers!



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

alright, will give you a shot =P

i need a voice for my spider victim. i want him to say something along the lines of

"OH thank god, PEOPLE! please help me get out of here. please. don't leave, don't leave. HELP ME!"

doesn't have to be exact.

i'm looking for scared, pleading, exhausted, sickly.

here's some pics of the unfinished prop if you need inspiration.


thanks and looking forward to hearing it!



















thanks and looking forward to hearing it!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

How is this?
http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/batfly.mp3


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

THat is SO COOL!!

Dennis


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

How in the heck did I miss this thread???? DJ, I totally need one of these! I have a caged skelly that I am using in my yard haunt. He'll be at the end of the driveway where the line begins. I'd like his voice to be spooky/deep/just above a whisper, maybe? And not a fast talker. 

Maybe something like this: 

"Welcome to our haunt. Please ... no smoking or drinking allowed. No pushing and no running. Flash photography is allowed but in return, we ask that you touch NOTHING! Parents, please be advised that some areas of this haunt are not suitable for small children. To all others, now would be a good time to say goodbye to your loved ones. Perhaps ... FOREVER!!!!" *evil laughter*

Creepy music would be good but only if you have the time.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

djchrisbaker said:


> How is this?
> http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/batfly.mp3


That's exactly the way I sound in a traffic jam..Nice job!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*SB Voiceover*

Done... Next!

http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/SouthernBelle.mp3


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

djchrisbaker said:


> Done... Next!
> 
> http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/SouthernBelle.mp3



That has got to be the coolest addition to my haunt this year!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a request:

Script:
Low, slow voice...Zombie-like, for a ground breaker Zombie, will be crawling out of ground.

"(Moans)...who disturbs me..? 
I have been soo....lonely...buried sooo long.
I have been waiting, for an eternity.
You have come just in time..
(groans)....I need company...(Slurpy inhale..) I need..YOU!"


Thanks for doing these, Chris..You ROCK!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Does anyone know how I can burn this with maybe a 15 second delay in between so that when it loops, it gives me a little time for the next group coming in?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I can do that...Give me a minute....


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Here ya go..15 seconds of silence at the end.
www.noisesintheattic.com/media/SouthernBelle15.wav


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Christmas on a cracker, you guys are amazing! Thanks Dr. M!!!!!!


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

that's too cool! i love it! you put a pause in right where i need it! just before don't leave. that exactly where i want the spider to jump! OH THIS IS A HUGE THING CROSSED OFF THE LIST!!!

that welcome is one of the best i've heard also!

this forum rocks!

darn, now i gotta spend $55 on VSA.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Dr M*

How's this:

http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/drm.mp3


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

That was excellent..and fast..holy hell!


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

c'mon, more people need to have requests! i'd like to hear more! lol

have any ideas for a really big spider noise that could be continuously looped and a noise for a small one about 1 - 2 seconds long?


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

BATFLY said:


> c'mon, more people need to have requests! i'd like to hear more! lol


I have to agree with Batfly, this is a BLAST!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

After I processed it..
www.noisesintheattic.com/media/drm3.mp3


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

If no one else is gonna, I have another, inspired
by a tombstone prop I heard in the store. Prbably too late though, so if you can't do this I'll understand.

Buried alive...

Script:
(Male voice)
Is someone there? I'm not dead! 
Am I dead?! Help me! My God..I've been buried...! Alive!!
Someone get me OUT OF HERE!! HELP! (pause for scratching.[the coffin lid not my butt])
Can anyone hear me? I'm not dead yet!!
HEEEELLPP!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Dr. M that's really good. I burned mine and hooked up the caged skelly microphone to the loop. It sounds really good. I made a video and will post it in a few minutes. Photobucket takes forever to upload.

Anyone know of a good (FREE) site that hosts videos and is better than Photobucket?


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a request, but I need to dig up the poem. Last words of a pirate at the gallows - I have a pirate jail going up on in the yard on Saturday morning and need a voice for one of the prisoners. Will try to get it typed up tomorrow, fading fast here.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

DJchris, this is what you helped me accomplish tonight and all I can say is thank you, thank you and thank you!

Video is not great quality but hey, that's Photobucket for you.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Coooool! Nice work!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> After I processed it..
> www.noisesintheattic.com/media/drm3.mp3


NICE! very creepy!


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

DJChris - if you still have some time. 

Found the poem! It's attributed to John Fitz-Gerald, convicted and hanged in 1723 for felonious piracies and robberies commited upon the high seas.

In youthful blooming years was I, when I that practice took;
Of perpetrating piracy, for filthy gain did look.
To wickedness we all were bent, our lusts for to fulfil;
To rob at sea was our intent, and perpetrate all ill.

I pray the Lord preserve you all and keep you from this end;
O let Fitz-Gerald's great downfuall unto your welfare tend.
I to the Lord my soul bequeath, accept thereof I pray,
My body to the earth bequeath, dear friend, adieu for aye.


----------



## lustreking (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't know if you still have time, but I'm going to have a talking skeleton on a rocking chair with a small child skeleton. 

Anyway it would be awesome if I could have this little poem.


http://www.ravensrants.com/a-bedtime-story

Thanks,
-S


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Haunted Acres Manor*

Just to test my production skillz... I put this together for Haunted Acres Manor

http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/HauntedAcres.mp3


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Dr M...Buried Alive*

Payback is going to be a *****. Here you go!

http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/DrM2.mp3

Anyone else who emailed or posted a request is going to have to wait a few days because I have to get back to my day job.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

djchrisbaker said:


> Payback is going to be a *****. Here you go!
> 
> http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/DrM2.mp3


LOL! Anything...just name it! Making that, I was wondering if your neighbors heard you..did the police come knocking? Hehehh.


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

That work is amazing!!! Is there time for anymore???


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

djchrisbaker said:


> Just to test my production skillz... I put this together for Haunted Acres Manor
> 
> http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/HauntedAcres.mp3


Not bad..If you want any help in that regard, let me know. If you have a clean version of it, (no music) I'd like to see what I can do with it, just for laughs. I'm learning these things as I go.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> After I processed it..
> www.noisesintheattic.com/media/drm3.mp3


Wow! What did you run that through to get that sound out of it?? That sounds incredible!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I use both Goldwave and Audicity. Really, the Voiceover is what makes it.. The better it is, (and this one was incredible) the better the output from processing. My contribution is just a paintjob over flawless bodywork, to use a bodyshop metaphore.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

DJ and Dr. M, I think this is my favorite thread this year. Everytime I come back to it, there's a new sound posted. It's like Christmas in October! lol!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Working me to death!*

I am having a blast doing this, it has been a while since I did voicework and production like this. It's pro bono this year, next year...not so much

I will be able to do more, but it may take a day or two. Just post your scripts and I'll get to them soon. Anyone who posted one already will be first in line.

Be very specific about the delivery you want, type of prop etc...


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*NJWILK...Fitzy Poem*

Traffic prevented me from working out tonight, so here you go bro!

http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/Njwilk.mp3


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*lustreking...Bedtime Story*

I did the a high pitched read. Hope you like. If not...What do you want for free?

http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/BedtimeStory.mp3


----------



## lustreking (Oct 13, 2006)

djchrisbaker said:


> I did the a high pitched read. Hope you like. If not...What do you want for free?
> 
> http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/BedtimeStory.mp3


The voice is PERFECT. Thank you very much!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

These are so cool! Even my kids are getting a kick outta this.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

djchrisbaker said:


> Traffic prevented me from working out tonight, so here you go bro!
> 
> http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/Njwilk.mp3


OK, I take back every mean thing I've said about traffic this week! Thanks DJ, that's exactly what I needed. Will post some video when I get the prisoner to talk.


----------



## clem222 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Please assist*

Im looking for a Psycho, Twisted CarnEvil type of barker audio track. Something like ..."Ladies and Gentlemen Ghouls and Goblins ..." In a scary voice. Im using a Skulltronix and have it mounted in a carnival ticket booth. Any suggestions or assistance would be very helpful.


----------



## clem222 (Oct 23, 2007)

*oops almost forgot*

The CarnEvil has been tasken over by killer clowns. We will have a ferris wheel, a wheel of death, a high striker(test your strength) and carnival games for kids to play for candy and prizes. 

The voice overs made for others sound great. keep up the great work!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*SB...Take 2*

SB,
Here is the original w/ the ending added w/ 20 of dead space at the end. 

http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/SouthernBelle2.mp3

DR. M,
For the next script I can do the read dry and you can add the FX.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Clem222*

I don't write the scripts I just read them, so you need to get me a script unless someone is kind enough to write one for you.


----------



## clem222 (Oct 23, 2007)

Let's try this one:

Ladies and getlemen, saints and sinners, Pleasure pranksters and apocalypse seekers alike, close your eyes, hold on tight, 'cause the Quality of your Life is about to take a remarkable turn...welcome to the CarnEvil!!! 

Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*CarnEvil*

Is this twisted enough for your carny friend.?

http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/carnevil.mp3


----------



## clem222 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Nice!!!!*

Very nice!!!!
Just to compare...can you try a dark scary voice? (very evil)
It will be a skull head talking. 
Awesome job!!! 
Thanks!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Dark Carnevil*

Here it is deep and dark.

http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/carnevil2.mp3


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

djchrisbaker said:


> SB,
> Here is the original w/ the ending added w/ 20 of dead space at the end.
> 
> http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/SouthernBelle2.mp3
> ...


Perfect! Exactly what I needed. Thank you soooo much!


.


----------



## clem222 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you!!!!!!!!
Very cool!
Happy Haunting!


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

WOW, this guy is really good. I wonder what software he uses because he sounds real good.


----------



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Here is the script if it is possible for you to do it in an evil voice low pitched I'd appreciate I have sampled your work its excellent.:

I like the one you made for me with the music. Can you please add the website at the end and through in some hahaha's in an evil voice, the previous one was a little high pitched low voice similar to when someone asks for Ransom similar to the jigsaws voice in SAW thanks I appreciate all of your effect I will give you credit on my website.

Beware Every October 31st something happens here on Gainsborg ave.
Zombies rise from the dead, gravestones appear and evil spirits takeover. Death fills the air as monsters roam the street. What appears to be alive may be dead and what seems to be dead may truly be alive.
Remember enjoy this experience, as it may be your last....
Warning you will encounter loud noises and frightening sights that will send shivers down your spine. If you have a weak stomach- prepare yourself. Do not touch anything or anyone as nothing will toch you. Individuals with a fragile soul or weak mind need to turn back now. 
Visit us at www.haunteddeadend.com


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

This thread is hilarious. You're so talented!


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi DJ,
I'd like to make a request if possible... This is for a small child skeleton, lost in a haunted forest, holding a doll up to the TOTs. I'd like her to say something to the effect of

Mo--mmy? Mo---mmy?* Have you seen my mommy? * Will you play with me? * Do you like my dolly? * My name is Dementia, what's yours?

In between each section * I'd like about a 5 second pause

It needs to be softly spoken, like a little 5 yr old girl.

Thank you so much!!

Maureen


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

djchrisbaker said:


> Here it is deep and dark.
> 
> http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/carnevil2.mp3


I added some effects and music to this one..Sounds like a radio promo..sort of.
www.noisesintheattic.com/media/carnevil3.mp3


----------



## clem222 (Oct 23, 2007)

*wow*

wow that was insane! nicely done Dr.

The hard part is going to be to sync it with VSA for the Skulltronix. 

Would a dark sinister laugh be good at the end?

Nice work! This board is great


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

clem222 said:


> wow that was insane! nicely done Dr.
> 
> The hard part is going to be to sync it with VSA for the Skulltronix.
> 
> ...


Thanks..I could add a laugh at the end if you want, but djchris would have to record a clean dark laugh by itself so I could edit it in. That would be up to him.
Otherwise, I would have to take one he's done already at the end of something else and cut it but it might not match up right.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh syncing it to VSA won't be hard..take the clean version djchris did originally, use the wavform analysis in VSA. Then load the one I made, and adjust the track to start when the voice over starts..should be in perfect sync.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I added a womans scream at the end, just for kicks.
www.noisesintheattic.com/media/carnevil3scream.mp3


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Do you have time to do another? Here is my script. I want a deep evil sounding voice. Maybe with a slight echo. I tried to do this myself, but I just hate my voice, even distorted! Thanks!
Oh yeah, the haunt starts Friday, not that I'm rushing you or anything. 

This lovely community that we all love has not always been as serene and peaceful as we know it! Legend has it that long ago a group of settlers made their home in this very spot. The lake made it an ideal spot to create a new life. The settlers began to thrive in their new environment. The fertile soil produced bountiful crops, the wildlife was abundant for food. Life was the best it could be for the settlers. At least until...
The first evening of October, as the town began to settle down to supper, they heard blood curdling screams, followed by silence. The men ran down to the lake, where the screams were coming from. The sight was horrific!

A young couple lay in a large pool of blood. The blood slowly trickled into the water of the lake. Soon after, the water began to churn like the ocean! The sky turned a dark shade of blue...
Figures that were somehow transparent began to rise from the water. Walking swiftly toward the men. Standing there in shock, they could not believe their eyes! Before they could even speak about what was happening, the ghostly figures who were carrying crude scythes, and machetes began slashing the men to death, working their way to the rest of the settlers. The entire village was wiped out!

Legend has it, that the ghostly figures were those of a native village that met their fate by way of plague. One by one they buried their dead in the once fertile ground that fed them. The same ground that the new settlers desecrated with out knowing.

There have been sightings of ghosts lately. Some say they are watching the new desecrates that have disturbed these sacred grounds. There is also legend that the natives are now joined by their victims to destroy us all!

Now that October is upon us, one must wonder...
Is it true? If so, when will the waters begin to turn Blood Red and the sky Dark blue?
__________________


----------



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

I am looking for a voiceover for a possessed girl who's head is spinning.
Something like a scream
Ouuuchhhh my neck hurts
Help me! Help me! Help me!
I'm the Devil
Lick me lick me
Undo these straps
Barf(sound)
Aren't I pretty
Let me out
screams
kiss me kiss me!
I love my mommy
mocdnedaeddetnuah, mocdnedaeddetnuah, (website stated backwords)
feosjg poseiws burwa hohdows mjhdfe possessed words
redrum redrum(garbled words)


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Oct31*

Hey Oct31man,
Do you have anything easier for me to voice like....The Raven, Tell tale heart or maybe even the Bible?

Here it is. Don't ask for any redos

http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/OCT31MAN.mp3


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> I added some effects and music to this one..Sounds like a radio promo..sort of.
> www.noisesintheattic.com/media/carnevil3.mp3


Dr. M, that's awesome. You did a great job with that!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*MaureenPM*

I coached my little girl Mackenzie through this one:

http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/dementia.mp3


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

xxnonamexx said:


> I am looking for a voiceover for a possessed girl who's head is spinning.
> Something like a scream
> Ouuuchhhh my neck hurts
> Help me! Help me! Help me!
> ...



OMG, that is wrong on so many levels. lolololol!!!!


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

I know...pushing the envelope here as well with a request! Had to ask...don't second think it if you are booked!! Anyway...here is what I'm looking for:

"Welcome to Blackwell Manor. Please be advised that you are entereing at your own risk. Strobe lights and fog machines are in use. No drinking or smoking allowed, and please...no pushing or shoving. Some scenes within our walls may not be suitable for the eyes of young children. Enjoy your visit...but please do not touch our monsters....and they will not touch YOU!" I'm not too creative...would love it to sound creepy like they are walking into some horrible place...but I'm not the best with wording :-(


----------



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

How is it wrong I tried to use some similar to the exorcist and taking out the naughty parts.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*gainsborgave2*

You guys are working me like a rented mule. The title of this thread was last call....That was Sunday. You guys must be a ***** to get out of a bar at 2am.

Take 2. I can't do anymore takes on this unless you pay me.

http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/gainsborgave2.mp3


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

xxnonamexx said:


> How is it wrong I tried to use some similar to the exorcist and taking out the naughty parts.


"Wrong" in a funny way ... not a bad way. I loved Exorcist.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Blackwell Manor*

That was one of the easiest yet. If you need music etc.. Hit up Dr M.

http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/blackwellmanor.mp3

XX,
I'll try to get that exocist script done by tomorrow and then you are cut off


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank you SOOOO MUCHHH!


----------



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Chris lol,

for all of your effort and hard work. You are the greatest and thanks to your daughter that was a great job. Wonderful


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

poor Chris..I feel sorry for you ,man. Rented mule...Sing puppet! sing! LOL! Just kidding, you're beyond cool for helping folks out at the last minute.

Your daughters VO screamed for a "Carolanne from Poltergeist" effect...my favorite..here it is:
www.noisesintheattic.com/media/dementiaca.mp3


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*DR*

I like that effect, but some of the her words are unrecognizable. I think it is because there are to many efects on her voice. I'll post a dry read latter and you can add your effect to it. That was the effect I wanted, but I don't have it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I was gonna ask you if you had a clean recording...but you seemed over worked! Heheh.
The effect really IS better with a clean one. Oh and if you want, have her record whatever you want, if you wanted something different, I'll be happy to Carolanne it for you. It would be cool to have a series of original Carolanne VO's.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

djchrisbaker said:


> Hey Oct31man,
> Do you have anything easier for me to voice like....The Raven, Tell tale heart or maybe even the Bible?
> 
> Here it is. Don't ask for any redos
> ...


LOL Sorry! Thanks! You rule! I love it!
One question though, how do I save this to be able to burn to disc? I right clicked it, clicked save link as and when I try to play it, it won't work???


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Worked for me...Should work for you too.


----------



## Grimsby (Sep 26, 2006)

Does anyone have a menacing ogre roar for approx 2 sec, then a demonic chuckle? I'm looking for an audio track when my green ogre mask pops up out of the trash can with a roar, and a chuckle as he drops back down.
Thanks!


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow...whom ever had this one (gainsborgave2.mp3) that is amazing! If you don't mind...can I borrow some of the wording for my own (not your name or street address or anything)..that was how I was trying to get mine to sound but wasn't NEARLY as creative! I'm in the VA area...so there is no chance of anyone hearing them at both haunts. Don't want to steal your creativity though w/out permission....


----------



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you and Chris did a wonderful job on the voiceover you have my permission to use it. Check out my website also www.haunteddeadend.com I am from N.Y. Westchester area. Thanks


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

djchrisbaker said:


> I coached my little girl Mackenzie through this one:
> 
> http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/dementia.mp3


Wow, wow, wow. That is totally awesome. Thank you, thank you thank you!!! DJ, you and Dr are a great team. I really love the Carolanne effect. If you can get that new reading for me, I would really appreciate it. If you're too busy, I understand, no problem, I'll use what's given. Beggars can't be chosers!!

thanks again!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*I'm going to hell for this one!*

And I'm taking you (XX) with me you sick bastard

I tried to get it close to the voice from the Exorcist. I haven't watched it this season, so I was going from memory. 
Either way you have reached your quota for this year.

http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/exorcist.mp3

Dr M,
Here is the Dementia read dry.

http://www.jkdconnection.com/sfx/dementia2.mp3


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Chris, per the permission I received from xxnonamexx...would it be possible to get his same loop but w/out the name of his haunt or his email on it? I'm totally impressed on his creativity and your work on that one...so impressive!

xxnonamexx- Your website is amazing!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

djchrisbaker said:


> And I'm taking you (XX) with me you sick bastard
> 
> I tried to get it close to the voice from the Exorcist. I haven't watched it this season, so I was going from memory.



Chris, that's incredible. Nice job!


----------



## ststock23 (Oct 17, 2007)

Why can't I hear them? When I click on the link it opens another window, but the page is blank.


----------



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

awesome job thanks for all of the hard work, time, effort I appreciate all of he work you applied. thanks alot We all owe you.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

ststock23 said:


> Why can't I hear them? When I click on the link it opens another window, but the page is blank.



In the lower left of that "blank" screen it should DOWNLOADING. Do you see it?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Chris, here's your Dementia2 Carolanne effect from the dry recording...
www.noisesintheattic.com/media/dementia2ca.mp3


----------



## ststock23 (Oct 17, 2007)

SouthernBelle said:


> In the lower left of that "blank" screen it should DOWNLOADING. Do you see it?


Nope, just a blank screen. I looks like it's loading a page, but then stops.


----------



## jschwinck (Oct 17, 2007)

*Last Minute Script*

Welcome to House of Fear, the best home haunt in Southeast Wyoming. Please be advised that you are entering at your own risk. Strobe lights, fog machines and professional air pneumatics are in use so please use caution. No drinking or smoking allowed, and please...no pushing or shoving. Some scenes within our haunt may not be suitable for the eyes of young children. Enjoy your visit...but please do not touch our monsters....and they will not touch YOU!" Please visit our website at ww.darkshadowproductions.com


----------



## jschwinck (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh, almost forogt If you are willing dto do this then please do this in a low tone creepy skeleton like voice.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Hacknslash*

Here is the edited version of the Gainsborg Ave script.

http://www.jkdconnection.com/SFX/Hacknslash.mp3


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*jschwink...House of Fear*

Please make checks payable to CASH, thank you

Here's your masterpiece:
http://www.jkdconnection.com/SFX/HouseOfFear.mp3

Quick question...Why does everyone ask me to do skeleton voicesovers low and deep? I think of a skeleton voice as more high pitched. I guess I'm the minority.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Haunted Acres Manor Part Daux*

I assume that you are using this as a radio commercial and if so it will need to be shortened to 1 minute. I read it as fast a s I could without losing the effect.

http://www.jkdconnection.com/SFX/HauntedAcres2.mp3


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

DJ, Dr. M, Thank you so much for Dementia's voice. She's perfect. I can't wait til I take video. Her mouth doesn't move, but I'm pretty sure she'll freak some TOTs out!!
Thank you again!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

djchrisbaker said:


> Quick question...Why does everyone ask me to do skeleton voicesovers low and deep? I think of a skeleton voice as more high pitched. I guess I'm the minority.


I think it's because of the voice overs done for this skull:
www.skulltronix.com

It seems to be what most folks are after.


----------



## berkisho (Oct 27, 2005)

djchrisbaker said:


> I had several requests for voiceover work. If you need something let me know tonight and I'll get er done. I will be jammed the rest of the week, so now is the time.


Can I get a simple Happy Halloween followed by a sinister laugh?


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Happy Halloween & Haunted Acres Manor revised*

Berisho and anyone else, here is a spooky Happy Halloween with evil laughter.

http://www.jkdconnection.com/SFX/HappyHalloween.mp3

And here is the revised Haunted Acres Manor:

http://www.jkdconnection.com/SFX/HauntedAcres3.mp3


Doing this has given me the idea of starting a business doing voice overs for props etc... I would appreciate a nice testimonial that I could use for my website from everyone I helped out. So, after Halloween if you could email me a sentence or two, that would be great.


----------



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

*Voice Overs*

Definately I am going to give you props on my website also. Great Job and Thanks for all of your effort, time, Creativity.


----------



## berkisho (Oct 27, 2005)

djchrisbaker said:


> Berisho and anyone else, here is a spooky Happy Halloween with evil laughter.
> 
> http://www.jkdconnection.com/SFX/HappyHalloween.mp3
> 
> ...


Thanx - this is great; and I will definetely write a nice testimonial for you....but can you boost the volume? I have made volume turned all the way up and it's difficult to hear....

Thank you again - your skills and talents are incredible...


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Happy Halloween Louder*

I boosted it up a few notches. I can't make it any louder without distorting it. The rest will be up to you.

http://www.jkdconnection.com/SFX/HappyHalloween2.mp3


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*A few more*

I finished up my other projects early, so I can handle a few more voiceovers if anyone needs one.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

djchrisbaker said:


> I finished up my other projects early, so I can handle a few more voiceovers if anyone needs one.



With all the props/scenes that I now want audio for, heck, I could keep you busy from now to Wednesday ... but I wouldn't do that. lol!


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

If you have time something along the lines of (my zombie talking skull trying to convince the victims to come this way)..I'm using a cowlicious skull and 60 second chip)

Hurry this way....(something zombi-ish)...what's happening to me...brains...

If you're too busy no problem...I loved the spider victim bit

Dennis


----------



## anonemis (Oct 27, 2007)

wow this is just what I have been looking for. Do you think it is possible to do a little girls voice singing nursery rhymes?
Ring around the rosie pocket full of posies ashes ashes we all fall down. with music in the background?

Thanks


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll do it one better, and save Chris time...if you want. If not, just say so.
Let chris do a clean recording. I could add the Carolanne effect and music to it after I process it.


----------



## anonemis (Oct 27, 2007)

Sounds excellent Thank you.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

WOW all of these are just great.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I missed the high pitched carnevil version...here's my mix of it:
www.noisesintheattic.com/media/carnevil5.mp3


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I processed Happy Halloween too:
www.noisesintheattic.com/media/HappyHalloween3.mp3


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Tomorrow*

I'll have the little girl nursey rhyme thing for you tomorrow. 
I just finished my daughters halloween party and putting the finishing touchs on my yard, so I am wipoed out.
What was the rhyme that the kids in Nightmare on elm street sang? If you can send me the words I can have her do that too.

Dr M. The high pitch carny was my favorite voice over. Much better than the deep low one I thought.

I would have the voice start a little closer to the biggining of the music though.


----------



## evileyes (Oct 28, 2007)

you rock your so frekin awesome 

what about this in a fast med voice 

help me help me get me outta here ......(bang bang bang )........... help me please please i'm begging you help.............come back nnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooo



[that would be cool]



what about this too ............ in a clown voice FAST.........


jack in the box theme music [clown pops up] get out of my circus get out NOW i sayed get out ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## evileyes (Oct 28, 2007)

Dr. m and you should work together as a buisness


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

djchrisbaker said:


> I'll have the little girl nursey rhyme thing for you tomorrow.
> I just finished my daughters halloween party and putting the finishing touchs on my yard, so I am wipoed out.
> What was the rhyme that the kids in Nightmare on elm street sang? If you can send me the words I can have her do that too.
> 
> ...


How's this?
www.noisesintheattic.com/media/carneviledited.mp3


----------



## anonemis (Oct 27, 2007)

Is it possible you can also do this nursery rhyme if possible the sound of music box music?:

rock a by baby
on the tree top
when the wind blows 
the cradle will rock
when the bough breaks
the cradle will fall
and down will come baby
cradle and all

Freddys lyrics are:

One two freddys coming for you 
Three Four hes at your door, 
five six grab a crucifix, 
seven eight you better stay up late 
nine ten you can sleep again

I appreciate everything


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Dennis...Zombie*

Here is your Zombie. I added the extra line at the end, it just seem to flow.

http://www.jkdconnection.com/SFX/Zombie.mp3

DR., I would lower the background music a bit, so the voice comes thru clearer. The music should just be loud enough to add not detract from the vocal. I know you appreciate the tough love


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*EvilEyes*

I don't have the jack in the box music, but if you or someone else can post it for me I will add will add it to the vocal.
Here are your voiceovers:

http://jkdconnection.com/SFX/HelpMe.mp3

http://jkdconnection.com/SFX/JackInTheBox.mp3


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

djchrisbaker said:


> Here is your Zombie. I added the extra line at the end, it just seem to flow.
> 
> http://www.jkdconnection.com/SFX/Zombie.mp3
> 
> DR., I would lower the background music a bit, so the voice comes thru clearer. The music should just be loud enough to add not detract from the vocal. I know you appreciate the tough love


Hey no sweat....
Done!
www.noisesintheattic.com/media/carneviledited2.mp3


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*DR.*

Bingo! Give that boy a cigar

Do you have Jack-in-the box music? What is it, Pop goes the weasle?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Nope..I looked, but I don't have Jack in the box music.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*anonemis*

Here is the Nursery Rhyme:

http://www.jkdconnection.com/SFX/NurseryRhymes.mp3


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

*Music*



Dr Morbius said:


> Nope..I looked, but I don't have Jack in the box music.


http://kids.niehs.nih.gov/lyrics/weasel.htm

or this one:

http://www.gardenofsong.com/popweasel.html

or this one:

http://www.kididdles.com/lyrics/p032.html

or this one:

http://www.landofnurseryrhymes.co.uk/htm_pages/midi - Pop Goes the Weasel.htm

I hope any of these helped.


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

djchrisbaker,

IT IS PERFECT!!! Thanks, I've been listening to all day at work...I really appreciated your OUTSTANDING work.

Dennis


----------



## evileyes (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks a lot i really apppreciat it
WHAT ABOUT THIS 

low voice

If i were you i'd get out..........NOW aaahhaahhahhahha...........(a 10 sec. pause)..........you might be next aaaahahahahhaha........................(little pause 10 sec)................Weave got fresh meat goming did you hear that (people in background) yeh finaly a good meal


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I got the perfect JITB music from a friend..I'll post the mix in a minute.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Here it is..:
www.noisesintheattic.com/media/jack_in_box_withpop1.mp3


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Ghost Host*

Here is another take of the Ghost Host....It is a more deliberate read. It is recorded as loud as I could without distortion. Not my best work, but it should be better for your device.
http://www.jkdconnection.com/SFX/GhostHost2.mp3

Dr. Good work with the JITB. Post that music for me without the voiceover, so I can add it to my library.


----------



## anonemis (Oct 27, 2007)

I can't wait to hear the nursery rhyme.

If you have any more time I was wondering if you can make a general one for safety:

Welcome and Beware of tonight's Haunt, Be prepared as this haunt uses fog and strobe lighting, Please do not touch anyone or anything as nothing will touch you, please watch your step, take as many photos, video as you can and be careful as you will witness the most terrifying, frightful night of your life if you make it alive be safe and enjoy...hahahahaha


----------



## anonemis (Oct 27, 2007)

nursery rhyme sounds great much appreciated


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*anonemis*

I'll try to do it tonight. 

Dr.,
Thanks for the JITB music.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Anonemis...Welcome*

Here is your Welcome:

http://www.jkdconnection.com/SFX/AnonamisWelcome.mp3

Have a great night tomorrow!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*EvilEyes...Get Out*

Here was that VO you asked for. Hope this is what you were looking for.

http://www.jkdconnection.com/SFX/EvilEyes.mp3

I think that is going to do do it for all requests. I am officially off the clock. 
Everyone have a Great time tomorrow night. Put some skid marks in their little drawers


----------



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks chris it was an excellent night.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

In case anyone missed this thread last year, you can still hear some examples from my links, of djchrisbakers awesome work. Head on over to Discount Voice Overs - Halloween voice over specialist - Home and get your fill of spectacularly cheap yet awesome VO goodness.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Video*

Does anyone have video of the props that I did voice overs for last year?
Please post if you do. I would like to add them to my web site.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Heheh..soon, my friend. I'll have a vid up by this weekend, it's almost done.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

djchrisbaker said:


> Does anyone have video of the props that I did voice overs for last year?
> Please post if you do. I would like to add them to my web site.


Here's the one you did for me. It was a huge hit!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Links*

The links on this thread will no longer allow you to listen to the clips because I moved all the mp3 to my new website Discount Voice Overs - Halloween voice over specialist - Home you can listen to samples there.
Contact me with a script if you would like a custom voice over or checkout the pre-produced page for some off the shelf voice overs.


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey Djchrisbaker, I got your message and im not sure thats what im looking for as far as telling jokes but thank you!!

I had a question, what would a 3 skull voice over similar (real similar without stepping on anyones toes) to skulltronix's "multiple skull routine" cost?

skullTronix


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*3 skull routine*

Hey Indeva,
Hey is a sample of the 3 Skull Routine. It isn't perfect as I would need a little more time to mimic the voices. The only way to get the exact vocal sound is to pay the BIG money and hire the other guy. Enjoy!
www.discountvoiceovers.com/soundfx/3SkullRoutine.mp3


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks Djchrisbaker, i got it. I emailed you after not knowing you had already posted this. I will email you with my thoughts. Thanks!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

For old times sake, I did a mix of the 3 axis sample..God I miss doing these.
http://www.noisesintheattic.com/media/djchris3xismixwithwolf.mp3


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeh Doc, Good times! Things are getting busy. I may need some help from you yet.

The links on this thread no longer work. Visit this thread for samples of last years voice overs.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/71944-voice-over-samples.html


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

No prob, anytime..

here's a remix with pitch changes. I know it's nothing you couldn't do yourself, it's just for kicks.
http://www.noisesintheattic.com/media/3SkullRoutinenewmix.mp3


----------

